# Big Stawm Comin'



## runnah (Feb 7, 2013)

Ayuh. 

Bought some provisions at the store, rented extended cut of Avengers and salted the walkways.

Bring it!


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 7, 2013)

all my batteries will be ready.  Not sure if I'm gonna go walk around town during the storm to shoot or wait till it's done.  Or both.  lol


----------



## mishele (Feb 7, 2013)

I see a Nemo party thread in the making!!


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 7, 2013)

I was out walking around shooting during freyr and the other one we had.  This one might be a bit more intense though...may not be much fun during.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 7, 2013)

It's cool, I've got the 3 H's.


----------



## Tee (Feb 8, 2013)

I have Archer- seasons 1-3.  It's gonna be a dumper alright.


----------



## runnah (Feb 8, 2013)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> It's cool, I've got the 3 H's.



Hash, hookers and Hennessy?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 8, 2013)

runnah said:
			
		

> Hash, hookers and Hennessy?



Close. Replace hookers with Halo 4.


----------



## KenC (Feb 8, 2013)

Does "provisions" include interesting props for photos or are you just giving up?

We're getting rain here - don't expect more than a couple of inches by tonight.


----------



## runnah (Feb 8, 2013)

KenC said:


> Does "provisions" include interesting props for photos or are you just giving up?
> 
> We're getting rain here - don't expect more than a couple of inches by tonight.



I will venture out in the elements, it's just snow.


----------



## mishele (Feb 8, 2013)

Only getting 3 or 4 inches here. :greenpbl:


----------



## runnah (Feb 8, 2013)

mishele said:


> Only getting 3 or 4 inches here. :greenpbl:




Come to Maine, where everyone gets 12 inches.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 8, 2013)

All that works as long as the power stays on.  Otherwise, how big is your generator gas tank?


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 8, 2013)

Here, have a snowflake.

tried to bring it out a bit....didn't work well.  Looks good tiny on FB though. lol













Different crop with sooc jpg with level adjust and noise removal.


----------



## runnah (Feb 8, 2013)

pgriz said:


> All that works as long as the power stays on.  Otherwise, how big is your generator gas tank?




generator? oh you mean the wood stove.


----------



## leeroix (Feb 8, 2013)

supposed to be nice here this weekend.


----------



## techniker (Feb 8, 2013)

I bought some potatoes and whiskey today at he market. I think I should be all set.


----------



## Tee (Feb 8, 2013)

I've got all my electronic devices charged and ready to roll.  No booze but I am stocked with soft pretzels and iced tea.  Never thought I'd say this but I'm ready to take on 18 inches.


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 8, 2013)

Tee said:


> I'm ready to take on 18 inches.




that's what she said


----------



## spacefuzz (Feb 8, 2013)

Last time I was ready to take on 12 inches.......... it rained all night and a bear turned up.  Lets just say the evening didnt turn out as planned. 

Why all the panicing about a little snow?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Do all you Mainers drive 4 wheel drives?


----------



## pgriz (Feb 8, 2013)

Ah, they need all the aids they can get.


----------



## leeroix (Feb 8, 2013)

think i might even go to the beach...


----------



## myko5 (Feb 8, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe you should replace the halo 4 with hookers....just sayin


----------



## myko5 (Feb 8, 2013)

This storm better not be screwing with my new pups travel plans. He is making a trip from charlotte, NC to syracuse, NY on saturday. Odd though, I did get my current dog in a snow storm.


----------



## mishele (Feb 8, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> Tee said:
> 
> 
> > I'm ready to take on 18 inches.
> ...


 No, that's not what she said! She screamed and ran!


----------



## runnah (Feb 8, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Do all you Mainers drive 4 wheel drives?




The smart ones do. Subarus!


----------



## runnah (Feb 8, 2013)

mishele said:


> Pallycow said:
> 
> 
> > Tee said:
> ...



That will ruin/make your weekend.


----------



## runnah (Feb 8, 2013)

The horror!!!! How will we ever dig ourselves out?!?!?


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 8, 2013)

mishele said:


> Pallycow said:
> 
> 
> > Tee said:
> ...



Yer lookin' at it wrong, maybe it was 3 dudes with 6 inches...

;-)


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 8, 2013)

runnah said:


> View attachment 35379
> 
> The horror!!!! How will we ever dig ourselves out?!?!?



lol, we got more than that already....not by much though.  lol


----------



## leeroix (Feb 8, 2013)

maybe... BBQ on the beach... while drinking beer in the sun... working on an early tan. i don't know...


----------



## runnah (Feb 8, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 35379
> ...



Shocking scenes of devastation all across Northern Maine...


----------



## runnah (Feb 8, 2013)

leeroix said:


> maybe... BBQ on the beach... while drinking beer in the sun... working on an early tan. i don't know...



I wish I could smack someone over the internet....


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Leeroix FTW!


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 8, 2013)

runnah said:


> Pallycow said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...




lol.  I'm not even a true mainah....and even I'm like "a foot or two of snow? ok..isn't that normal here?"  lol


----------



## runnah (Feb 8, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> lol.  I'm not even a true mainah...



Hold the phone... OUTSIDER!!!


----------



## spacefuzz (Feb 8, 2013)

we got over 60 ft of snow in the Sierras in 2011. Now those were some storms......


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 8, 2013)

myko5 said:
			
		

> Maybe you should replace the halo 4 with hookers....just sayin



I'm in a long standing committed relationship, sir.


----------



## Tee (Feb 8, 2013)

I fear the power will soon fail upon us down here on the Long Island Sound.  The flickers and brief power outages are becoming regular.  If it can hold off for another 2 hours or so until I get sleepy, I would be very appreciative.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 9, 2013)

So, how's everyone coping?  We in Montreal got about 20 cm (8 inches).  In the burbs the roads are already clear, as are the sidewalks.  In the city...  well, in some the sidewalks are clear, but there's snow to haul away.  Southern Ontario got more than we did, but the army wasn't called out, so I guess things were OK, although the 401 did get shut down around Brockville due to a pair of accidents.  How's Boston?  Maine?  New Brunswick, Nova Scotia?  News stories are promising up to a meter in Newfoundland.  Just getting the skiis (cross-country) waxed up.  Wax, extra blue - spread thin and with glider tips and tails.  Hope to get out before the tracks get ruined by the clueless (those would be the people walking on the ski tracks).


----------



## mishele (Feb 9, 2013)

We got 1 inch...lol
 Did Boston get blown away??


----------



## Sue5606 (Feb 9, 2013)

With a kid who is shorter than the snow is deep, I sadly can't go out and play...Luckily I don't have to work but I hear the hospital is empty. The national guard has been seen helping digging ambulances out but mostly EMTs are just sitting in the hospitals because they can't get anywhere.  My hubby is a large machine operator and was called in by the state to try to open up highway ramps with a loader but is still fighting the good fight against our 1/4mile long driveway...as I sit on the couch with coffee...


----------



## pgriz (Feb 9, 2013)

mishele said:


> We got 1 inch...lol
> Did Boston get blown away??



You know Mishele, around here, 1" isn't even a dusting.  But then, we DO use snow tires and they DO make a huge difference in the ability to drive.  I'm going to have to venture out with my camera and record the scene of devastation - but may have to travel far as it probably won't be anywhere around here.   Pierre may have a different tale to tell, as the snow-clearing in the Plateau region has more to contend with - narrow streets, lots of cars parked, and really, no place to move the snow.  We're babysitting my daughter's dog over the weekend, and despite being an old lady (12 years), she mustered up her enthusiasm in the fresh snow.

Sue, I think you have the right approach.  Snowfalls should be dealt with from the couch with a cup of coffee in hand.  That's just plain civilized.


----------



## terri (Feb 9, 2013)

I used to live in Atlanta, where an inch of snow was enough to wipe out the grocery store, and three inches was enough to wipe out the store before a single flake fell...and the weathermen made certain we all knew we were going to die.   

   I miss Georgia.

Y'all stay safe up there, ya hear?   :heart:


----------



## runnah (Feb 9, 2013)

Giant meh here, maybe 12 inches and lots of wind. The folks in Portland got 30 inches.

going out soon to see if I can find some good shots and slide around in the subie


----------



## Tee (Feb 9, 2013)

About 20 inches here.  I can't even open my front door from a 4 foot high snow drift against it. LOL.


----------



## Michael79 (Feb 9, 2013)

This is me trying to plow 23 inches


----------



## IByte (Feb 9, 2013)

Loving it finally able to be a kid, playing with my kids and wear out my hyperactive dog lol.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 9, 2013)

Back porch.


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 9, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Back porch.
> 
> View attachment 35470



Least you got white snow.


----------



## runnah (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice that the wind cleared off my cars for me


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 9, 2013)

RobN185 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Back porch.
> ...



True story


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 9, 2013)

It's really hard to measure here, around my house anyway.  The air was/is so cold and the snow so dry, it's just blowing all over the place.  One side has a 6 foot drift piled up, and the driveway is clear.  Very strange, I have been in bed all day incapacitated by a F ing  migrane.  Not happy.  

I just found some vicodin from when I hurt my eye...so when it kicks in I might try to get out to get some shots.  Still snowing here and winds are blowing hard and crazy.


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 9, 2013)

went out front for a few snapshots.  Can't find a ride downtown so I guess I have to wait till tomorrow and hike down.  almost dark soon so I cant trek down today.


----------



## terri (Feb 9, 2013)

It looks beautiful!   The main thing is that you all still have power.   :thumbup:    it's all fun until the lights go out.   Unless you have a fireplace!


----------



## Tee (Feb 9, 2013)

I became a casualty of the storm this afternoon.  I went to dig out my car.  Almost had it finished but saw some ice under my tire.  I bent down, pull the ice out, and when I stood up my foot was stuck in the snow in an awkward position and the next thing I know I feel a snap, crackle, and pop and I'm laying in the snow.  I was there for 5 minutes before a neighbor came out and found me.  I had to crawl thru 2 feet of snow to get in my friends car to get to the hospital.  Tentative diagnosis is torn meniscus or ligaments.  All I know is I never felt this type of pain before.  My leg instantly seized in the bent position and they had to put a brace on my leg.  I told them I needed a bite stick and a jug of whiskey if they were gonna straighten it out.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 9, 2013)

And you never let that camera drop.  A real trooper.


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 9, 2013)

WTF Tee?  you screwing with us or serious?  I don't wanna make fun of you if you're seriously hurt.  lol.  

If you are hurt, um....dude...that sucks...but I'm still chuckling.  I guess I'm going to hell.  How'd you F yourself up like that standing there?  That's crazy.


----------



## terri (Feb 9, 2013)

Tee said:


> I became a casualty of the storm this afternoon.  I went to dig out my car.  Almost had it finished but saw some ice under my tire.  I bent down, pull the ice out, and when I stood up my foot was stuck in the snow in an awkward position and the next thing I know I feel a snap, crackle, and pop and I'm laying in the snow.  I was there for 5 minutes before a neighbor came out and found me.  I had to crawl thru 2 feet of snow to get in my friends car to get to the hospital.  Tentative diagnosis is torn meniscus or ligaments.  All I know is I never felt this type of pain before.  My leg instantly seized in the bent position and they had to put a brace on my leg.  I told them I needed a bite stick and a jug of whiskey if they were gonna straighten it out. View attachment 35529


No way.   :shock:     Are you serious?!


----------



## Tee (Feb 9, 2013)

I wish I was joking but I'm being serious. I have some major pain and muscle relaxing meds in me and it hasn't put a dent into the pain I'm experiencing. I have never felt pain like this. I have to wait till freaking Monday just to see when I can get an MRI.


----------



## terri (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry!!!   :hug::


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 10, 2013)

That sucks dude.  Sorry to hear it.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2013)

Tee said:
			
		

> I became a casualty of the storm this afternoon.  I went to dig out my car.  Almost had it finished but saw some ice under my tire.  I bent down, pull the ice out, and when I stood up my foot was stuck in the snow in an awkward position and the next thing I know I feel a snap, crackle, and pop and I'm laying in the snow.  I was there for 5 minutes before a neighbor came out and found me.  I had to crawl thru 2 feet of snow to get in my friends car to get to the hospital.  Tentative diagnosis is torn meniscus or ligaments.  All I know is I never felt this type of pain before.  My leg instantly seized in the bent position and they had to put a brace on my leg.  I told them I needed a bite stick and a jug of whiskey if they were gonna straighten it out. <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=35529"/>



Best wishes for a quick recovery bud! Stay strong.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear it was for real.  I kinda thought initially you were kidding.  Knee issues are never fun.  On the plus side, some of my acquaintances that had stuff happen (usually during football or hockey), were able to heal pretty well within a few months.  Hopefully you'll be in that group.


----------



## Tee (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks folks for the well wishes.


----------



## runnah (Feb 10, 2013)

That reminds me of the time I threw my back for 3 days by closing the shower door.

Tee, get well soon, drink lots of booze.


----------

